# What I Hope Is A Small Problem.



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning,

I am running liberty 3 1.0 with icsammich on top...however I am on the 5.893 base....I neglected to make a back up of the rooted stock rom before flashing liberty...anyone have any ideas on how to get back to stock from my current state?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Th3ory released with forever root

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks..forgot bout that..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

trueagle said:


> Th3ory released with forever root
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Using that will take you back to the .886 system not the .893 system.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, sadly I didn't realize this until after I already ran the program. I have no root i have tried the one click and that doesn't work. I also tried p3droids one click as well.

Pete's 1click tells me that on step 3 that "ADB could not be granted root access via local.prop method"
and P3droids one click tells me [*] Motorola universal root script by P3Droid
[*]
[*] This should work on most motorola phones
[*]
[*] Press any key to get this phone rooted !
Press any key to continue . . .
[*]
[*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Motorola Phone Connected...
[*] Starting the Root Process, Do Not Disconnect Phone...
1425 KB/s (22776 bytes in 0.015s)

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] (C) 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, (C) 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[-] Cannot copy boomsh.: Permission denied
[1] Segmentation fault /data/local/zerg
[*] Waiting for phone to reboot.
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Installing Root Packages ...
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
link failed Read-only file system
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/bin/busybox': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/bin/busybox: No such file or directory
/system/bin/busybox: not found
2342 KB/s (785801 bytes in 0.327s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
[*] Rebooting...
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Your Phone is Rooted !
[*] Press any key to exit.
Press any key to continue . . .

I have superuser.apk but no access to anything. When i open it, it tells me that su binary is outdated but Force Closes when trying to run anything in the app. Any help please?


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

I should also say that my system says I am 5.5.886
Kernal is [email protected]#1
Base Band N_03.1c.57R ltedc_u_05.15.01


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

what stock do you want to be at .886 or .893?


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

which ever is easiest at this point and would allow me to have root. Initally I just wanted back to .893 Just so I could make a nandroid back up of rooted stock so lets go with that.

[Edit]: So I decided to give a factory reset a go. low and behold after reboot I tried the one click root method and it worked...Dunno what the problem was before but I am going to get myself back to where I want to be now. if anyone has any light to shed on the situation please feel free to fill us all in. Thanks.


----------

